# Impossible de lire les vidéos



## babysami (25 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive plus à lire les vidéos sur certains sites, depuis quelques temps

Notamment, yahoo, ou M6 replay.

Il y a un rond bleu qui tourne sur un fond noir, mais la vidéo ne démarre pas.

Pouvez vous m'aider svp?

Je précise que je suis sur safari 6.1.6
Et flashplayer 17.0.0.134

Merci!!


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2015)

Regarder au niveau de l'anti-pub.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (26 Mars 2015)

Salut

As-tu essayé un autre navigateur? Firefox ou Chrome?

@+


----------



## babysami (26 Mars 2015)

Comment je fais pour regarder l'anti pub?

@Jean : les vidéos marchent sur d'autres sites.


----------



## babysami (26 Mars 2015)

Sur firefox, les vidéos qui ne fonctionnaient pas fonctionnent.

Ben alors, c'est quoi le problème?

Mac prend quoi comme programme par défaut quand on essaie de lire une vidéo?


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Mars 2015)

Tu le désactives. Quand je dis "anti-pub" je parle des machins adblock, ghostery, etc.
Si tu n'as pas installé ce genre d'extension, le problème est ailleurs.

Safari 6.1.6… c'est Lion, n'est-ce pas ?
Tu ne peux pas passer à une version supérieure d'OS X ? Ça serait mieux niveau sécurité.

M6play c'est du Flash.
Regarde si Safari ne bloque pas le flash dans ses réglages : Préférences… > Sécurité > Modules internet (là je décris Safari 8, je n'ai pas 6.1.6 sous la main).


----------

